# Gegenstände Animieren



## simicoder (20. September 2010)

Hallo,
Wie kann ich in einen selbst gedrehten Film einen fliegenden Gegenstand (Teller,Münzen,etc.) einbauen.

Danke schonmal im voraus
Simicoder


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. September 2010)

Hallo,
wie liegt den der fliegenden Gegenstand vor? Also hast du da ein Footage von oder sollen die Objekte aus einem 3D Programm kommen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## sight011 (21. September 2010)

Die Frage könnte auch heißen, was ist es für ein Gegenstand!


----------



## simicoder (21. September 2010)

Also Folgendes:
ich hab den Gegenstand Fotografiert aber möchte das er sich bewegt (um die eigene Achse,etc.). Und mit einem 3D Programm möchte ich den Gegenstand nich modelieren da das bei mir immer Krumm und schief aussieht. Kann ich den Gegenstand nich einfach von allen seiten vor meinem Greenscreen Fotogrrafieren und dann in ein 3D Programm laden?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. September 2010)

Hi,
ja das kannst du. Nur gehst du dann nciht über ein 3D-Programm sondern über ein postproduction Programm wie After Effects. Dort lädst du deine Bildsequen als Footage und machst noch ein Cromakey (http://www.tutorials.de/content/662-video-faq-page5.html) drauf.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sight011 (21. September 2010)

Und dann kannste das noch soo machen:

http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/maxs/Lambo.swf

In Flash.


----------



## simicoder (22. September 2010)

Gibts so was wie After Efects auch als Freeware, oder geht das auch mit meinem Pinnacle Studio Ultimat Premiun 12 auch?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2010)

Hi,
Also eine Sequenz als Animation importieren sollte Pinnacle auch können. Ob du da ein Chromakey hast weiß ich aber nicht.

Gruß


----------



## simicoder (22. September 2010)

ich hab eine Chromakey (Green screen). Und wie könnet ich ein 3D Modell in ein Video reisetzen und es durch die Luft Fliegen lassen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2010)

Also grundsätzlich gehst du da genauso vor wie wenn du das Objekt mit einer Kamera aufgenommen hast.
Du animierst dein Objekt und renderst dann entweder ein Film oder auch einzelsequenzbilder raus. Natürlich mit Alphakanal, dann sind deine bilder schon freigestellt.
Alles weitere würde dann so wie bei deinen Bildern von der Kamera von statten gehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## simicoder (22. September 2010)

Danke Für die Tipps! Ich hab beides einsetzen können (3d Objekt aus Blender und video vor dem Chroma key)


----------

